# Uncoupling Cars



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

My cars all have knuckle couplers. Mix of what came on car and Kadees. I've tried using the bamboo stick method of uncoupling the cars without much success. I must be doing something wrong. What exactly is the method for uncoupling cars in this manner? Do you push the couplers apart, pull down on the "hoses", or what. I would appreciate the expertise of any who have perfected this method.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

DavefromMD said:


> My cars all have knuckle couplers. Mix of what came on car and Kadees. I've tried using the bamboo stick method of uncoupling the cars without much success. I must be doing something wrong. What exactly is the method for uncoupling cars in this manner? Do you push the couplers apart, pull down on the "hoses", or what. I would appreciate the expertise of any who have perfected this method.


Watch this clip...it shows very clearly how to use the skewer at the 1 minute mark.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Rix also makes an uncoupling tool....works for me!

http://www.rixproducts.com/6280014.htm


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Anybody use magnets anymore? I just use a pencil to uncouple.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I would like to try one of the Kadee electro-magnets. 
I did try the Kadee above-track magnets but I found that 1) they and the couplers had to be perfectly and accurately mounted and maintained to really be trouble-free and 2) inevitably the actal positioning of the magnets on the layout very often had to be corrected.

I also tried the neo-dymium magnets but not very satisfied with them. I prefer the skewer at this point.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

I use _under the track_ Kadee magnets, which I found to work better than the others. In addition to looking better.

Its in a small yard/service area were I used Woodland Scenics' foam roadbed sheets, so installation was not bad.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

So with kinda shaky hands and operating N-scale...anyone have experience using the stick on N? Any suggestions how to keep from knocking the cars off the track?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> So with kinda shaky hands and operating N-scale...anyone have experience using the stick on N? Any suggestions how to keep from knocking the cars off the track?


 Switch to "0" scale! :laugh:

I doubt I could do well with N, I have enough trouble with HO actually. Using a pencil or skewer is better than magnets in my opinion. I like being involved in the work, you might say.
Besides, it's more prototypical and the 1:1 models don't always work perfectly either.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

So what does it take to build your own electromagnetic uncoupler? Can you use a single coil with a U-shaped piece of steel, or does it require a magnet on each side? I just found a nice little 12v electromagnet on ebay for $2.49 (ordered one to play with), and I know when you attach a magnet to a steel plate you can change around the orientation of the magnetic pull, so it'll be interesting to see what can actually be done with it. Besides uncoupling, I also want to use magnetics for the dump doors on my coal cars, so I figured I should start experimenting to see what I need to do to make it all work.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> So what does it take to build your own electromagnetic uncoupler? Can you use a single coil with a U-shaped piece of steel, or does it require a magnet on each side? I just found a nice little 12v electromagnet on ebay for $2.49 (ordered one to play with), and I know when you attach a magnet to a steel plate you can change around the orientation of the magnetic pull, so it'll be interesting to see what can actually be done with it. Besides uncoupling, I also want to use magnetics for the dump doors on my coal cars, so I figured I should start experimenting to see what I need to do to make it all work.


I wouldn't bother...I'd just buy the Kadee electromagnetic uncoupler.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Last I saw the Kadee uncoupler was around $22? If I can build my own for $2.49 plus a couple steel plates, can you guess which one I'm going to prefer?

If we were talking one or two units, that would be different, however my focus on my planned layout will be computer automation, which means I need to cover every spot throughout the switching yards and spurs with electromagnets. That's going to be around 15-20 locations, so cost is a big factor.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Cost is our main concern.Indeed.*

I hear what your saying.I think a good compromise may be in
order....Maybe, try the manual method first with the skewer sticks, or the Rix magnetic uncoupling tool.Until, the Uncoupling/unloading areas become more apparent in your
yard operations.
Hopefully, your yard operations are less than an arms reach
away.:dunno: I hope it works out for you!
Regard's,tr1


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Kadee uncoupler, $22. Very Dry Martini, straight-up with an olive, $6. 

Enjoy the martini, eat the olive, take the little plastic sword that they put through the olive home and you have an uncoupling tool. Warning: Do not attempt any uncoupling after finishing the martini.


----------

